# 25-06 vs 257



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

whats everyones opinion on these two rifles ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Which 257? 

There are numerous "257" calibers out there, most common would be 257 Roberts and the 257 Weatherby.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The .257 Roberts is slower than the .25-06, and .257 Weatherby is faster than it. 

I have a .257 Roberts Ackley Improved and just purchased a .25-06 so I will see how they both perform. I may even take the .25-06 and have the chamber reamed out to the Ackley Improved which will bring it up close if not passing the .257 Weatherby in velocity. 

As for target shooting all three will do very well. If you don't reload I would get the .25-06


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

257 weatherby


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

sunshine12 said:


> 257 weatherby


The loaded rounds from Weatherby are over priced and you need to reload to make shooting it worthwhile.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Critter makes a great point. If you don't handload, 25-06 hands down. The 257 Roberts is a great cartridge that will preform well in lightweight rifles with 22-24 inch barrels shooting 100-115 grain bullets. The 257 WM is a smoking fast cartridge that needs a 26" barrel to really shine. 

I have a 257 Roberts AI, several 25-06's, and a 25-06 AI. I absolutely love all of these choices. Hard to find a better compliment of power and shootibility. I have MANY choices and at least 50% of the time I take a 25 with me to the field. I have never been disappointed by their preformance. I use good bullets at appropriate ranges and have had great success. Probably 20+ clean, one-shot kills on deer and antelope, also a couple of cow elk fell to one shot each.----------SS


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

so it pretty much comes down to price of bullets? ive been leaning more towards the 25-06 just cause of that. I do have the option to reload. everything ive gathered from my reading tells me theres not that big of a difference in the two for a novice shooter. I don't put 100s of rounds through my guns a year. im looking for a gun for my boys and the wife to shoot,


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go with the .25-06


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are my 2 cents worth. I like both the 25-06 and the 257 Roberts. My kids and wife on the other hand like the 257 Roberts better. 

The 257rob that we have are all light-weight rifles. The younger kids and wife seem to handle them better than standard rifles. So the recoil on the lightweight rifles is less in a 257rob than a 25-06. If you are going to buy a longer-barrel, heavier rifle then the 25-06 would be my choice. For the wife and kids, you can't beat a 257roberts in a light-weight set-up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problems that I found with the .257 Roberts is finding one from a lot of the manufactures.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> The .257 Roberts is slower than the .25-06, and .257 Weatherby is faster than it.
> 
> I have a .257 Roberts Ackley Improved and just purchased a .25-06 so I will see how they both perform. I may even take the .25-06 and have the chamber reamed out to the Ackley Improved which will bring it up close if not passing the .257 Weatherby in velocity.
> 
> As for target shooting all three will do very well. If you don't reload I would get the .25-06


:-o ...and surpass my beloved 257 Weatherby?! Never! :grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> :-o ...and surpass my beloved 257 Weatherby?! Never! :grin:


Sad but it can squeak past the Weatherby not by much bit it can.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd opt for the 25-06 as well... A 257 WBY is quite a bit more expensive for ammo, and heck even for loading components. Brass isn't as cheap or as available as the 25-06. Uses more powder and has a little more recoil. While the speed of a 257 WBY is definitely impressive, a 100 grain Barnes from my 25-06 sure is cooking too.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> Sad but it can squeak past the Weatherby not by much bit it can.


Well, let's not talk about it. :grin:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> I'd opt for the 25-06 as well... A 257 WBY is quite a bit more expensive for ammo, and heck even for loading components. Brass isn't as cheap or as available as the 25-06. Uses more powder and has a little more recoil. While the speed of a 257 WBY is definitely impressive, a 100 grain Barnes from my 25-06 sure is cooking too.


Little tip here. Take some 264 Win Mag or 7mm Win Mag and run them through your 257 Wby dies and TaDa!. Cheap reformed brass into 257 Wby brass! The necks are a titch shorter than than Norma brass but plenty long to support your bullet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> Well, let's not talk about it. :grin:


Checking different load data I have seen with the lighter bullets the 25-06 AI about 20-30 fps faster than the Weatherby. But then if you look at a different bullet on the same chart the Weatherby will be 50-70 fps faster. It all depends on what manual you want to believe.

Where the 257 Weatherby really shines is when you tailor make a load for your rifle, then it will be faster than the 25-06 AI. You are also right on the case problem. Some people don't realize that the majority of Weatherby cases are based on the .300 H&H, either necking it up or down. That is also the base for the majority of other magnums such as what you mentioned with the 7mm Rem Mag or .264 Win Mag. But you need to also understand that when necking a case down you need to back your reloads off quite a bit and rebuild the load with that case and not inter change cases. I used to love to play around with wildcat cartridges and fire forming and trimming other cases to make what I was shooting and found out the difference is them sometimes can be quite drastic.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My 25-06 AI's will not match WM velocities at similar pressures. Mine have had 24-25" barrels and run 100 or so fps behind the Weatherby mags. Still really fast though and accurate too. I shoot 100 grain Etips at 3485fps. You should hear it put the smack on animals.------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but how do you like those E-tips? love the higher BC than the Barnes has but heard they are a harder bullet and have even more troubles expanding.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Bo0YaA said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but how do you like those E-tips? love the higher BC than the Barnes has but heard they are a harder bullet and have even more troubles expanding.


I've got the 90 grain pills in my .243 at about 3100 fps. I get about .75 inch groups with my marksmanship and gun. As far as expansion, I've never found one, but it sure puts the smack on the few boar I've shot. I keep to the 100 grain soft points I have at about 2850 (which conveniently have the exact same point of impact at 100 yards) for deer for the reason of their relatively thin skin, but as long as you kept the bullet going over about 2400-2600 at impact, nosler diagrams state that they should do well but I really can't tell. The two boar were hit behind the should at about 100 yards which is around 2850fps. Left quarter size exits.

on a side note, specifically with the .243, Nosler 7 says that because of the length of a 90 grain copper bullet, it should require a 1-9 twist, but my 1-10 seems to do well once I got them going fast enough.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for all the input fellers. Thinking im going to go with the 257 weatherby


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that you'll be happy with the Weatherby. What rifle are you looking at for it? Going whole hog on a Mark V or the Vangard? 

I just purchased a Vangard S2 in .25-06 and from what I can tell it is going to be a shooter. I plan on getting out Friday to start to wring out some loads in it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have shot Etips into wet newspaper out to 600 yards and had them still expand to double the original diameter. I have never retreived one yet and at almost 3500 FPS muzzle velocity I'll take the toughest bullet I can get. On every animal I have shot. I get a straight wound channel with and exit wound that looks like a broadhead wound from an arrow. All animals have expired very quickly. I think these bullets are ideal for small bore, extremely fast cartridges like the hotter 24, 25, and 26 calibers.----SS


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

ive been looking at the Remington model 700 in the 257 but it looks like its going to be tough to find


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

25-06 cheaper to shoot the price for powder and more expensive cases is not worth the little bit more you get out of the 257 Weatherby in my own opinion I own a 257 Weatherby and I love it in hind sight I wish I would've bought the 25-06 but love the gun


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sunshine12 said:


> ive been looking at the Remington model 700 in the 257 but it looks like its going to be tough to find


257 Roberts

http://www.gunbroker.com/Bolt-Action-Rifles/BI.aspx?Keywords=.257+Roberts

257 Weatherby

http://www.gunbroker.com/Bolt-Action-Rifles/BI.aspx?Keywords=.257+weatherby

25-06

http://www.gunbroker.com/Bolt-Action-Rifles/BI.aspx?Keywords=25-06

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You may be real hard pressed to find a Remington 700 in .257 Weatherby Mag. Here is a shop that has quite a few .257's in stock with most of them being Weatherbys with one Remington 700 in stock.

http://www.hinterlandoutfitters.com/weatherby-c-1316_1424_1425_1496.html


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

ya critter I agree im going to keep looking for a model 700 in the .257 magnum for a bit. anyone have a cooper arms gun I was looking in scheels last night and you can have a custom built for only a couple more 100 bucks than the weatherbys


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you get a chance check out the Weatherby Vangard. It is a no frills rifle built for Weatherby by Howa in Japan but it has the Weatherby name on it and will surprise most people out there at just how nice they are for a bargain priced rifle. The griptonite stock looks and feels just fine for a hunting rifle and one that you won't have to baby.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks critter I checked out the vanguard line I like the sporter series 2 the best. and for a descent price to boot


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

sunshine12 said:


> ya critter I agree im going to keep looking for a model 700 in the .257 magnum for a bit. anyone have a cooper arms gun I was looking in scheels last night and you can have a custom built for only a couple more 100 bucks than the weatherbys


If you can pony up the money for a Cooper you will not be disappointed. They are some of the finest rifles that money can buy and I have never seen one that doesn't shoot because those ones don't never leave the factory. I have a model 22 in 243 Win that shoots like an absolute dream. You can also get the Cooper in 257 or 25-06 Ackley if thats the way you want to go.----------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze I didnt even think of a 25-06AI ... talk about the ultimate antelope rifle. That thing would nearly shoot laser beam trajectories. Wonder what the barrel life would be.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Geeze I didnt even think of a 25-06AI ... talk about the ultimate antelope rifle. That thing would nearly shoot laser beam trajectories. Wonder what the barrel life would be.
> 
> -DallanC


If you stoke the loads hot and use it for target practice then it will shorten the life, same with the .257 Weatherby. But if you use it as a hunting rifle with a box or 2 of shells through it a year it should last a long time.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Geeze I didnt even think of a 25-06AI ... talk about the ultimate antelope rifle. That thing would nearly shoot laser beam trajectories. Wonder what the barrel life would be.
> 
> -DallanC


Mine current 25-06 Ackley has over 2000 hot rounds down range. Erosion in the throat is visible with a scope but the rifle still shoots very well. I would imagine that I will get 3000 rounds before replacing the tube.......with another 25-06 Ackley barrel of course.--------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this post mostly because I love all the .25 calibers. If you're a reloader, pick any variation and buy it. If you don't reload, look closely at the readily available ammo in the local gun stores and buy a gun to match. For a deer/antelope caliber, a .25 is perfect. Low recoil, good selection of bullets and even the .25 Bob is a flat shooter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a great pic of a buck that my daughter killed with the 25-06 Ackley at over 400 yards. The hole in the shoulder is the exit wound from a 100 grain Etip that left the muzzle at just under 3500 fps. Looks just like a broad head hole. The buck dropped in his tracks. All front end vitals were destroyed, less than five pounds of meat was wasted.-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> Checking different load data I have seen with the lighter bullets the 25-06 AI about 20-30 fps faster than the Weatherby. But then if you look at a different bullet on the same chart the Weatherby will be 50-70 fps faster. It all depends on what manual you want to believe.
> 
> Where the 257 Weatherby really shines is when you tailor make a load for your rifle, then it will be faster than the 25-06 AI. You are also right on the case problem. Some people don't realize that the majority of Weatherby cases are based on the .300 H&H, either necking it up or down. That is also the base for the majority of other magnums such as what you mentioned with the 7mm Rem Mag or .264 Win Mag. But you need to also understand that when necking a case down you need to back your reloads off quite a bit and rebuild the load with that case and not inter change cases. I used to love to play around with wildcat cartridges and fire forming and trimming other cases to make what I was shooting and found out the difference is them sometimes can be quite drastic.


I agree with everything you said Critter. Fussing with reforming brass and testing new loads needs a bit of research and knowledge. Necking down the 7mm and .264 to .257 Wby is a simple step but you still need to load down 10% and work your way up to a safe load. Good point Critter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

From my experience, a 25-06 AI will not match velocities with a comparable Weatherby mag loaded to similar pressures. With today's slow burning powders, the capacity of the Weatherby can be taken full advantage of by the savvy hand loader. To me, the Ackley is fast enough, provides great case life, and I have had nothing but good luck with them. I do know a guy who has a bone stock Vanguard in 257 WM that is very impressive to say the least. There's a reason why it was Roy's favorite caliber. 

As a general rule, I have found that 2.5 inch Ackley cases are about 100 fps slower than their belted magnum counterparts and 100 fps faster than their parent cases. -------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Your able to push those 100gr E-Tips at just under 3500 FPS and still not matching velocities of the Weatherby?:shock::shock: Holy cow! whats the Weatherby able to push those things at? 
How does the 25-06 AI compare to the .243 AI? The 6mm stuff seems to have a little higher BC on the 105-115gr stuff.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sunshine12 said:


> ive been looking at the Remington model 700 in the 257 but it looks like its going to be tough to find


Gunnies.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

welp I just went and bought the weatherby vanguard sportster in the 257WB. now I have to wait 2 week before it gets hear.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

How much was it? What was the price difference between the two?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

I paid 780 for the 257WB. there was no price difference in the two for the same model. the only price difference I seen was price of shells which didn't really bother me since I wont be putting 100s of rounds down the barrel.and I can have reloads done if I want to


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 110 Nosler AB is hard to beat in the 257 Web. The last one I worked on shoots them at a modest 3400 fps. The load is easy on pressure and very accurate.-------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sunshine12 said:


> welp I just went and bought the weatherby vanguard sportster in the 257WB. now I have to wait 2 week before it gets hear.


Bummer. We have a bunch in stock that you could take home today. Stainless Vangard $529.99


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Critter said:


> If you stoke the loads hot and use it for target practice then it will shorten the life, same with the .257 Weatherby. But if you use it as a hunting rifle with a box or 2 of shells through it a year it should last a long time.


I can't imagine shooting less than 40 rounds a year. That sounds like neglect to me.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Loke synthetic stock or wood ?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that it is the weatherguard. Stainless with synthetic. I'm not 100% sure, I just looked it up in the inventory. Didn't pull it out and look at it.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

right on. I got the walnut stock on the one I got. thats why I have to wait 2 weeks to get it. where do you work?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the 25-06 Rem. !!! I left the 300 WSM home this year for the Elk hunt, and loaded up a good shooting load for the 25. I used a 100 gr. Barnes TTX with 53.3 gr. of Ramshot HUNTER powder. At 200 yds. my shot group of five, were all within 1/2" of each other. (looked like one bog hole from a 50 cal. ML. 

The bad about this load.............I never had the chance to see what it did on an Elk.


----------

